# Carlton SP 4012 vs. Vermeer SC 352



## SinglerM (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum. I wanted to ask some opinions about the Vermeer and Carlton stump grinders. I'm leaning toward getting the carlton SP 4012 with Diesel engine as well as the dura disk cutter wheel. How does the Vermeer SC 352 compare? I was looking at the SC 252 as well, but it's not available with a diesel engine. The option of having the dura disk wheel on the Carlton at the time of purchase is a plus also. 
Unless I get some opinions that mention the vermeer being a better machine, I'll get the carlton. The Vermeer SC352 is a bit more expensive than the carlton, a little more HorsePower. But is it better overall?
Any opinions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## kennertree (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got the 4012 with the dura disk and diesel engine and have no complaints. Try both of them and go with the one you like.


----------



## stumpy66 (Apr 29, 2006)

Kennerman, how are you finding the duradisk...looks like a good thing but expensive. are you glad you made the purchase? 
Singler, don't confuse the 252 with either of the others. different kettle of fish. the 352 is a good machine, niether machine is a bad buy. as kennerman says, try em both, see which one suits.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 29, 2006)

The 352 is a much better machine...:rockn: hence I bought one!!!!!!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## kennertree (Apr 29, 2006)

I like the duradisk, it seems like you can take a bigger bite with it. I bought the machine new and the duradisk was a $700 option. If i had a machine that didnt have the duradisk and wanted to switch to the duradisk i'm not sure that i would do it. If i had an extra 700 laying around i might consider it.


----------



## SinglerM (May 3, 2006)

*Thanks for the replies*

I appreciate the replies. I'll be getting the Carlton 4012 diesel with duradisk. It's very helpful to be able to ask questions, that I otherwise wouldn't be able to get answers to. Considering how expensive stump grinders are. Your opinions are very helpful. I just wanted to say thanks.
Mitch


----------



## kennertree (May 4, 2006)

No problem, hope you like the 4012, i like mine alot. Been through quite a few stumps with it now and the teeth are still sharp. The carlton guy was easy to deal with too.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 4, 2006)

SinglerM said:


> I appreciate the replies. I'll be getting the Carlton 4012 diesel with duradisk. It's very helpful to be able to ask questions, that I otherwise wouldn't be able to get answers to. Considering how expensive stump grinders are. Your opinions are very helpful. I just wanted to say thanks.
> Mitch




You made a good choice,there really isn't a bad grinder on the market..


----------



## Cut 2 Please (May 6, 2006)

I have the 4012 with the dura disk and diesel. It is awesome. You will find that the teeth will last much longer. I have 75 hours on mine on have only replaced the tip teeth once and rotated the side teeth. I am selling mine though because I just bought a 7015 track machine. It has green teeth on it, but I will be changing it over to a dura disk as soon as I can afford it. The dura disk is that much better.


----------



## abbeystump (May 24, 2006)

*Carlton*

How did you go with the Carlton??Im in Australia and you dont see too many carltons.Main outlets sell Vermeer or Rayco with Bandit doing a good deal.I have concidered going to USA and put a couple of good second hand ones in a container and ship them home.I have a 1999 and 1993 model 2500-4.Ive just stripped and repainted the 1993 model.Good for a backup......


----------



## Ben Poole (May 13, 2011)

*Vermeer Stump Grinders Diesel 352*

I have one of these units and have had to replace the motor.
The new motor si less than a year old and the manufactures don't want to warranty it.
My question is, Is their any one else out there that is having the same problems? If ss what have you been able to do about it.
Thanks 
Ben


----------



## stump-dude (Mar 13, 2012)

Abbey stump look at redroo
Stump Grinders up to 250hp - Red Roo Sales & Service


----------

